

America's infrastructure - dhathorn
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2010/12/age_americas_infrastructure

======
erikpukinskis
The rate at which we replace infrastructure is disgusting. That line should
absolutely be increasing, and it should be frightening that it's leveled off
for residential and commercial. The fact that our infrastructure is disposable
is an embarrassment.

I rode my bike into Phoenix today, for the first time, and it was just miles
and miles of brand new strip malls, Wal-marts, shitty restaurants, and parking
lots. We'll use all that crap until it gets old and ugly (less than 20 years)
and then move on to the next sexy redevelopment.

It's such a goddamn waste. And this guy thinks the government should be
building infrastructure that way. Good god.

